# ¿Retooled black MF8 Megaminx? (pictures)



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, a couple of days ago i got my black MF8 minx from C4Y. They where out of stock for months. When i turn the puzzle the layers have a general smooth and fast feel (unlubed) better than the white one i have from rubikfans. Well, finally i can put together my Gigaminx and now i can concentrate in the MF8 minx. I took it apart and saw differences with my old white one:

First the tiles are more thin and the colours more "faded". 







The center caps are different now:






The edges have different shape also:











The same thing with the corners:






And finally the core are now kind of transparent:











Anyone has noticed this changes in mechanism? for now i cannot compare the performance of both since i have not ajusted and lubed the black "new" one, but certainly is better out of the box than the white "old" one.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

The new one has similar corners and edges to the PVC, which ive heard is similar to the mefferts....

By no means am I a minx expert, but thats my opinion.

Nice find!~


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 10, 2009)

Finally the corners are a bit stronger.


----------



## Radu (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting. A new order is one the way.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 10, 2009)

Yesterday i complete unassenbly the black mf8, clean, adjust tension and lube. Wow this puzzle is amazing: incredible fast, smooth, can cut corners insanely. Lock ups a bit but much less than the white one. 3 or 4 solves without a single pop. Great!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pictures -- my amazing exploding white MF8 (palmed off by Meffert's for $28 as one of their own <grrrr!>) is the same as yours and those corners on the black "re-tooled" sure look a lot better: as an earlier poster mentioned, more like the PVC pieces. I shall be ordering one to add to my growing Minx collection!


----------



## V-te (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump. I'm looking far one of these but white, on ebay. Can anyone please give me a link? I do not have a megaminx right now and would really like this one. (retooled)


----------

